# What color is my filly?



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

black with tobiano and splash.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

BlackCricket said:


> black with tobiano and splash.


 
whats splash?


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

it's another pinto marking. It is what is putting all that face white on her and giving her the blue eyes


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

BlackCricket said:


> it's another pinto marking. It is what is putting all that face white on her and giving her the blue eyes


 
ohhhh okay,im not goood with colors lol i jus know the basics lol


----------



## Brittanybrewski (Dec 1, 2011)

She is very pretty! 
Looks similar to my mare LOL


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

Brittanybrewski said:


> She is very pretty!
> Looks similar to my mare LOL


 
haha thats prolly cause there sisters!!!!


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Very interesting color, Goodluck with her. Whats the story on the horse in the background?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

kaylaturner said:


> I just got her last weeek
> what color do yall think she is??



Well I see black....and I see white.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

lacyloo said:


> Very interesting color, Goodluck with her. Whats the story on the horse in the background?


I admit, curiousty got me too. 
And ditto, Spyder.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

lacyloo said:


> Very interesting color, Goodluck with her. Whats the story on the horse in the background?




the horse behind Bronte is tucker,hes a lil 1 1/2 yr old colt.he came with the other 2 horses i traded mine for.hes not mine tho.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Oh. I hope he gets put on a good diet and worming schedule. His previous owners never did. Poor guy.


----------



## kaylaturner (Dec 1, 2011)

WSArabians said:


> Oh. I hope he gets put on a good diet and worming schedule. His previous owners never did. Poor guy.


hes being taken care of.


----------

